# Patchouli EO??- sticker shock!



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

ND has Patchouli for $97 a pound. Oh My, Where is a good place to get this? and do you use the light(steel pot) or dark (iron pot) pachouli


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Patch has been high everywhere


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Too expensive for me.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I recently ordered some patchouli from adobe soapworks since they hve not increased their price yet. It is good enough for soap. I am not an expert on patchouli but what I received seems the same as all of the other I have ever bought.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I've been buying from EOU. Not sure if they've raised prices since I last ordered though.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I didn't realize it had gone up. I hate it so much, I'd rather never buy it again anyway...too many people clamor for it though. Can't figure out what's wrong with them!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Just because your nose is broken... :shrug2


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

With Lee on that, and I'm not even an aging hippie! :biggrin


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I am with Anita, can't stand the smell, but everyone loves it. Ughhh


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

We can't get enough of the smell of Patchouli! My husband thinks everything should smell like it. May have something to do with our age....... flashbacks from the past :rofl


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am over 60 and I never heard of it or smelled it until I started making soap and people started asking if I had any patchouli soap. And yes I do. I am getting used to the smell now and I tend to buy it up when the price goes down. I am well stocked for several years. Can't run out of one of my best sellers.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought some last year but only use it in blends and to anchor some scents. But some of my FOs have it so I imagine those prices will start going up too.


----------

